# Nummy's Story



## Nummy (Feb 1, 2010)

:happyrabbit:Well for starters I have always wanted to have a rabbit for a pet. I had not been looking to get one the time when Nummy and I found eachother. It was one fateful day at the vet office. I was acompanying my mother who was having a pet looked after, when a young man came through the doors with a rabbit in a box. I was listening to the man explain Nummy's situation and the reason for his visit. It didn't sound good. 

Nummy was left out in the cold before someone had got to him :shock:, that and he had ear mites that covered both his ears. His eyes were bulging out of his head and he looked so stressed out. The man had told the vet that the rabbit did not belong to him and he could not care for him. I believe that it was because I had run a rescue with my mother, that the vet thought to ask me if I had a open spot. The man offered to pay all the vet bills to fix up Nummy and I could take him home. Of course I gladly took him in.








" alt="">

So I get Nummy home, the only place I can set him up in at the moment is a big walk in closet with a light. It was a pretty good sized pen. I lined it with some towels, gave him a bowl of water, and left him to settle in for a while. He was so scared and curious at the same time. I decided to crawl behind the gate and try to pet him a bit. This is when the thumping occured. Boy was I surprised at this since it was my first time seeing it happen. The noise alone made me jump everytime he did this. The ear mites were driving him crazy and he would constantly shake his head to rid himself of the problem. I would gently try to pick out the stuff that was loose, but he looked so unconfortable.

A few days would pass and so would his ear mites. Nummy was starting to really come around. He seemed really friendly, and always lowered his head for a rub. We were bonding through this whole prosess and I was really becoming fond of this special animal. 

He was an amazing sight to see when he would do his little jump in the air, My husband and I would say "he is doing a Stewart" (If anyone watches mad tv you will know who I am talking about) It would make me laugh at how cute he would look getting so happy like that. Nummy and I were getting really close, but Nummy was starting to have "more than friends" feelings for me, and every time I would come by his cage he would grunt and run circles around my legs. I knew it was time for him to have a replacement lover . I bought him his very own girlfriend...







" alt="">

It was love at first sight :inlove::inlove:


----------



## Nummy (Feb 1, 2010)

I was so glad to see that Nummy and his new girlfirend were working out, I could finally pet him without having him crawl up my arm.Now I was begining to see some of Nummy's quirks. First of all he did not like walking on any slippery type of surfaces. I guess his previous owners must have had carpet or something. This was not good considering we lived in a home with all hardwood floors. I had to make a path of old sheets or blankets in a room for him to run in. He still to this day refuses to walk on hardwood, but at least we have some carpet in our new home. 

It was so adorrable when I brought him with me to my aunts place when I had to house sit, her house was fully carpeted. He went nuts with the space he had :biggrin2:. It was so cute. I am still amazed with how high he can get sometimes. Nummy is a real pleasure to watch when he is experiencing bunny "bliss". 

Nummy is such a good boy, except for the whole peeing in bed thing... I wish he would stop with that. He has only chewed through one cord the whole time I have had him, it was a phone cord :grumpy:. He is otherwise very well behaved and stays out of trouble. That reminds me of summer time one year, it was a hot Ontario summer day. I was outside staring a fire with my husband, Nummy was in my bedroom. My patio door was open with just the screen. I left the TV on for Nummy while I was outside. I looked inside and to my surprise there was Nummy all spralled out on the middle of my bed watching TV! It was so cute. He looked so content it made me soglad knowing he was happy now here with me.

He trusts me so much. I swear this rabbit will let me do almost anything to him. Except catch him when it is bedtime:bunnydance:He will let me touch him anywhere. When we are at the vets he crawls up my body to hold him tight,and he come to me when he is scared. He seems to know that I have helped him and that I can be trusted. He is so sweet he has even licked the tears off my cheeks when I was crying. I love this rabbit.:hearts I never knew how attached to him I would get.


----------



## Nummy (Feb 2, 2010)

:bambiandthumperEach day that passed I watched Nummy go from being a sacred stressed out rabbit, to one that had full confidence in himslef again. It was nice to see that he was becoming confortable with his surroundings and the people he lived among. Heis always so curious to learn something new or to try to eat something new. I have learned one thing though, Nummy is very fussy at what he will eat! 

I am new at this whole owning a rabbit thing, so for me it has been a learning experience. I have only had guinea pigs, hamsters and a dog. I have learned that rabbits are a unique animal that can not really be compared to anything. Yes some may say it is kinda like having a cat, or maybe even like having a guinea pig. But from my experience it has not been that at all. At least Not Nummy. He is like nothing I have had the pleasure of owning. To be honest if I had to pic favorites it would be Nummy :biggrin2:. I never knew how attentive and interesting having a rabbit was. Like I said before I am new at this. It amazes me that he doesn't go out of his way to be a bad bunny... I have heard the many stories of bunnies who chew up the place and get into all kinds of trouble. I think Nummy is just content with his surroundings and he is just not board enough to chew up my walls. Maybe a few books though.







" alt="">

One thing that I can't seems to get Nummy to do is poop in the litter box alone.... he does go in in to have a pee and stuff, but he still finds it nessesary to poop on everything. Now he even pees outside his box too. I wish I could get him to just go in one place. He has really mucked up that carpet. (Good thing it is old).


I sometimes think that Nummy's life before me was much different. I don't think he was given the attention he deserves. For example... Nummy does not like to cuddle on my lap, he won't come up on the couch for a rub. If he does jump on the couch I am lucky if I can get him to stay to get any rubs. Our type of cuddles consists of me coming to him mostly, I will sit on the floor with him and he will come rub his chin on me a bit, then lower his head for some love.:love:He will lick my fingers and sometimes my face too if I lean in for a kiss :kiss1:. I accept the way things are though, and I never force him to do anything. I let him decide how things will be. He has never bitten me yet....that reminds me though of this time when I had moved his pen to a new area. He had not been around the house cat (my room mate has a few pets too), so Nummy was thumping everytime the cat would come in the room. Anyway, I had come over to give Nummy a treat, and he did try to bite me! Except it was not a hard bite, just rested his teeth on me really. It scared me though since I didn't know what to expect. The main thing though is he is not a biter, he is a very good boy unless he is scared which is to be expected.

Life for the most part was good. Until one day Nummy had stopped eating. I realized that this was not like Nummy. I never had this problem till now and from my experience with guinea pigs, when they stop eating it usually means death is on the way. I was horrified and of course like many other people, I turned to the internet for some information. Of course the internet sometimes seems to only give the bad news on everything before any good, so I was panicing thinking my animal was going to die soon. I called the vet in a hurry and rushed Nummy in to see a vet. 

The vet thouroughly examined Nummy. The first thing they checked was Nummy's teeth. Sure enough the vet discovered that Nummy had spurs on his molars. So they took them off for him and told me that Nummy would require regular visits for up keep. So this was the start to a new problem for us.When I got Nummy home he seemed to perk up a bit now that the spur was gone. I was glad that it wasn't something worse like some of the stuff I found on the internet. The vet urged me to feed Nummy hay for his bad little teeth but Nummy had not shown any interest in it at any time I had put it down. That lead me to believe that his previous owners did not give it to him as a baby or maybe none ever. How was I supposed to get him to eat hay now that he is a mature rabbit?? Well to be honest, he still won't eat it. He will move it around but thats it.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 2, 2010)

WOW he started off life kinda rough. I am happy to hear he is doing so well. I doesnt take much for them to steal out hearts. It is funny how much he loves that bear, lol Now u probably wont have to worry about getting him a bun gf he has one that doesnt cost anything LMAO


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 2, 2010)

now that is one bun who knows he's now living in 5 star luxury! glad he's feeling better and settling in


----------



## Nummy (Feb 2, 2010)

" alt="">

It makes me sad to think of his rough start, but I know he is a happy little guy now. He probably has never looked back. And yes he loves that teddy :inlove:I have often considered getting Nummy a mate but... I just think it would be alot to have to neuter him . He is so old now being around 6-8 years old. I keep Nummy company though. He is always out and about with me. I never make him sit in his pen too long, and we enjoy hanging out together. I wish he could be out 24/7 but I have a little dog that would want to eat all the rabbit food.







" alt="">

This is Daisy A.K.A. "Doodles" She is a Chihuahua mix than loves all the critters. (and the food) Nummy really seems to like Daisy, they like to give a sniff here and there. Nummy even puts his head down for Daisy to rub him. It is priceless.So needless to say Nummy is certainly entertained and has gentlefriends.

Nummy still refuses to touch any hay so I give him greens regularly. It never seems to cause him any upset. The seasons changed as they do and this was when I experienced a rabbit molt. To be honest I didn't know rabbits even had a molting time.During this time Nummy was grooming excessivly.Then he stopped eating again. :shock:So I call up the vet thinking it is his teeth again. I get him inonly to find out his teeth were not bad and they suggested pappya enzyme through the molt along with brushing. I had to force feed him too which was not fun. I was wraping him up in a"rabbitburrito" and feeding like this. He was so upset, and I felt for him. He eventually did go back to his regular diet, but I sure hoped this was not going to happen again.

I got online again and tried to learn as much as I could about GI Stasis. I have since then been trying to do all that I havelearned as prevention. I still find that I have many questions about this problem because as it turns out Nummy seems to be prone to it.Now I don't worry as much when he gets stasis, but sometimes it lasts so long it freaks me right out.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 2, 2010)

Great start to your blog!

He is one lucky rabbit to have found a terric slave like you. He is a very cute bun and so is your pup!


----------



## Nummy (Feb 3, 2010)

" 

That is a picture of what Nummy looked like on Sunday. Hecurrently has stasis we are trying to battle. This episode has been lasting the longest I have ever seen him go through. It has been very frustrating and has kept me up for many nights with worry. He is like having a child! OnMonday he started feeling better and ate all on his own.


















Things started to get better again, and he was consistant all day and through that night aswell. Tuesday he did pretty good too, he ate all day on his own. That changed that night again to not interestedand fewer trips to the dish. So here we go again with this dreadful condition he has. It must be the lack of hay or something. I give him a diet that consists of 1/4 cup of his pellets, loads of greens as much as he wants, hay is given but he won't eat it and he gets grass sometimes. I just recently learned he could eat the grass all the time. :foreheadsmack:But this is a learning process for me too. Nummy is my 1st and only rabbit, so I never know what to expect.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 3, 2010)

WOW this must me like a roller coaster ride for you.


----------



## Nummy (Feb 3, 2010)

It sure is, but it is all worth it to have Nummy. We have our little bumps in the road, but it usually is never something we don't get over in the end. I think that the more I learn the better off we both are. 









Nummy's teeth are in bad shape too I was told by the vet that alot of his teeth were rotten. Some of them had already fallen out or were ready to fall out. I had brought Nummy for regular trips to the dentist, but it always stressed him out getting his teeth done. 

Eventually as time went by I started to notice that Nummy was sneezing. I have read up on causes on sneezing but the outcome is usually never good it seems. I worried about it and called the vet. Nummy was given some antibiotics for it and sent home. 2 weeks had gone by and Nummy was still sneezing. I made a note that he had not been sneezing up anything, but his nose was runny and he would have sneezing fits that would last a minute or so. I asked the vet if his teeth were the cause. So it was time to get an xray. It revealed that Nummy in fact had a tooth root growing into his sinuses. The vet went along and booked him for extraction. So they took 3 teeth out and one tooth did break the vet said it was pretty rotten. He said he took out the tooth that was bothering his sinuses. Nummy still sneezes from time to time but it is getting better. This tooth extraction happened On the 5th of Jan 2010. I hope Nummy won't need more teeth removed but you never know with these guys. 

As I sit here and type this Nummy has decided to eat something, thisis good news!! Let's hope he keeps it up.

Other than histeeth and hisbouts of GIStasis, Nummy is a healthy happy little guy. He seems to get stasisaround 3-4 times a year.It doesn't always last long so it is managable most times. The rest of the time he is running around doing binky's for mum and dad!


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 3, 2010)

U r such a good owner, and very devoted to his ongoing health issues....KUDOS!!!!


----------



## Nummy (Feb 5, 2010)

Things are looking better this week. Nummy seems to be back on his normal diet at the moment. I am so glad that he is doing better. He had been sleeping out in my living room for a few days while he was sick, it always seems to cheer him up when he can sleep over :biggrin2:. He is back in his pen though for now, he is usually in his pen through the day so he can sleep, then he comes out at night when he is all nice and rested and ready to binky around the house. I can't wait till the winter is over so we can sit outside again and listen to the birds. I think Nummy has only really enjoyed being outside since he moved in with me. He was a little nervous at first, but he soon started to enjoy the warmth of the sun on his coat, and he was really happy about munching on some natural grass. :bunnydance:


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 5, 2010)

yeah!!!!


----------



## Nummy (Feb 6, 2010)

:wave:Hello again, its seems to be another good day so far. Nummy seemed energetic and full of life this morning. I have been thinking about letting him be a free rabbit (except when I leave for long intervals). I figure since he is so well behaved when it comes to chewing things up, that he should be allowed to be outside of the pen all the time. The problem is that he will have a pee or poop where ever he wants. Even on the bed sometimes which is really not welcome! :grumpy:I wish I could get him to use his litter box more consistently. He uses it sometimes, but he usually will go in random areas. I guess I am not sure how to litter train a mature rabbit. I often wonder if it is supposed to be like litter training a cat, but then again it is natural for the cat to use the litter it is instinct right? So is it instinct for a rabbit to go in the litter too??? Nonetheless, I do wish to have him out freely without the mess. He does have a good sized pen though, so I don't have to feel bad about him being in it.

















It is so cute that Nummy gets along with all the other animals that live in my home. Daisy and him get along very well, but I think Daisy only hangs out so she can eat his food. I also have had a few hamsters during the time that Nummy has been with me. We have a wonderful hamster named Dot at the moment, Nummy seems to think she is someone to play with. I will let he out in her ball and he will start doing the binky dance and chin her :hug:It is adroable.

















Dot is such a funny hamster too, she has quite the personality. I call her name and she will stand up like that to answer back lol. I just got her not too long ago, It has only been a few months since she moved in. She loves her little home too. It makes me happy that she likes her home and her short life with us.









Too cute!!! I took this pic while she was having her meal in her bowl. Sorry for the grainy pics, my camera died just after the holidays and I haven't replaced it yet. I am using my portable web cam. I will post better pics as soon as I can get a new camera.

Nummy,Daisy and Dot are my pets here, then we have a few others too that my roomate has. We have a cute cat here named Cookie, Nummy and Cookie seemed to not get along for the longest time. If she was in the same room as he was he would thump until she left. He is used to seeing her now so the thumping has stopped thank God!!! Recently Cookie decided to take a opportunity to meet Nummy face to face one day when I had the baby gate down. Well Nummy was a perfect gentelman and Cookie thought it would be a good idea to wack Nummy a couple of times on the head. She has no claws so I wasn't to concerned but I watched them closely. Nothing more happened that day. The next day the cat came back... she decided to smell Nummy's lips insted of slap him around this time. I think they have made a truce :biggrin2:.


----------



## hln917 (Feb 6, 2010)

This is such a wonderful story about Nummy. I'm so glad that Nummy is feeling better and that he came to live with you. I canonly imagine the stress you're both going thru with his health.


----------



## Nummy (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you Helen . Nummy is doing much better this week. I tried to get him some cat grass the other day at the grocery store but they didn't have any. I really wish I could find some so that Nummy could have a bit. I did buy some new hay though, it has marigolds in it.... Nummy hasen't tried it yet that I can tell, but the hamster seemed interested. There is no snow on the ground here, and I can see the grass but I don't think he would like that grass or not, it kinda looks like hay right now.

Last night I had Nummy out all night. He was in really high spirits, he was running around doing binky's and loving on his teddy. I was so pleased to see him this happy again. It seems like it has been a long time since he has felt so good. I am glad he feels better. Recently I opened up another room for Nummy to run in, he seems real happy about being able to explore the new room, and climb up on everything. He likes to run to the other room to get away from Dot hitting him with her ball. 









She hates it when I make too much noise while she sleeps!:nonono:If I keep her up she gets revenge on me when it's time for me to get some zzz's. 

I often wish I could get Nummy to enjoy a cuddle on the couch, he sometimes jumps up on the bed looking for a cookie, and he will sometimes stop for a rub. He seems to prefer the floor as his place to relax rather than a soft bed or couch. 









I don't mind sometimes sitting on the floor with him, but I just shake the treat bag if I want him to come up to wherever I am at. It was 3am before I put Nummy to bed last night, it was cute that he tried to run away from me so I couldn't put him to bed. He knows all the tell tale signs that bed time is coming. His things start to dissapear from the room and he starts trying to make sure he didn't miss out on checking things out. Then it is off to bed for the night.

I have been trying to get Nummy to eat his new timothy hay pellets, I give him some at bedtime because I know he will have nothing else really to eat at some point, and may try some. This morning I could see that he ate around the new food. I wish he would just try it!! He is just so fussy.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 7, 2010)

My bunny's know that first I come in and fill bottles, then food dishes then its treat time. When I come back they go nutsfor their treats, they know the routine.


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 7, 2010)

LOL! Love the bun/cat hate,love story.. my bun is MUCH younger than my cat (he's 2.5 and she is 21.5 ); She - the cat hated the bunny, and he tried so hard to make friends, now she and he have worked out a "working relationship" she stopped hitting him everytime he tried to get a groom from her, and he realized he couldn't "run at her" whenever he wished.. 

Really laughed out loud at your mix of pets.. Very cute.


----------



## Nummy (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks again!! :biggrin2:I think pets just naturally make us want to laugh, I know mine always keep me smiling doing something cute. 

It's another great day here, and Nummy is still eating. I think it might be safe to say things are back to normal. My roomate wakes up earlier than me in the morning and says she has been giving Nummy timothy hay pellets for breakfeast, and she says she has witnesed him eating them. So maybe him starving enough to eat them is the way to do it. I did give him some of his old food too, but I really want him to eat the new stuff. I still can't find any cat grass, and I know Nummy isn't interested in the timothy hay even if it has marigolds! I did notice that Nummy's coat feels really dry though. He is shedding too abit. I also noticedthat he has some dandruff aswell. He lets me pull off some of those dandruff tags and pull out some of his loose hair, but I am starting to think I should give him more pappya enzyme for the hair ingestion. I did some reading too on dutch rabbits and it said their lifespan was around 5 & up. I sure hope Nummy lives a long time as I think he is already over 5 years old. He seem like he will live a long life, I think he lives on because he is one happy rabbit! 









The hamster was being a terror last night!!! She is certainly not deprived at all, but she acts like she is! Last night she got up around 12:00am. I am used to her wanting to do a hour walk around this time. I let her out for a bit, likely for longer than a hour and put her back to bed. She has decided that she is going to make lots of chewing noises while I sleep. She rattles the cage all night long! I am forced to sleep with ear plugs!









I have considered moving her cage, but I worry it may spook her. She is a scared hamster, if I change anything in her cage it freaks her out. I try to avoid that though so I don't know what she will think if I change the location of her cage. I might just be forced to wear the ear plugs for now.


----------



## Violet23 (Feb 10, 2010)

You are such a good and dedicated bunny slave, its awesome to see that Nummy is so well taken care of  And the other pets are hilarious! and adorable


----------



## Nummy (Feb 13, 2010)

:headflick:Thank-you! :biggrin2:







I am happy to say Nummy is still doing great and he is eating his timothy hay pellets too. :highfive:He is as happy as ever and looking great. I think the new food has given him a boost in energy or something. He is back to eating like a piggy and begging for his treats. He seems to have finally made a full recovery from his last bout of stasis. It was a long one but we have made it!! Nummy is making light work of the new room, I think it is his new favorite place to be. He still wants into my bedroom though, but he likes to be able to have a quiet place to relax away from all the hubub. This week I caught him hanging out on the couch while I was in the other room. I hope he won't use the couch as a toilet...:disgust: 






He didn't want to stay long once I came in the room....






Nummy has been asking for lots of love too these days, he always comes running over wanting pets and kisses. Of course I always oblige Nummy.







I am so glad I finally got him to eat those new pellets too. It gives me peace of mind knowing he is getting less calcium in his diet now. He seems to want to eat less of the timothy hay pellets though than his alphalfa pellets. I wonder if the timothy hay pellets are more filling or something. He still gets lots of daily greens, but as usual I can't get my hands on any cat grass and I figure I will have to wait for the spring to get it. He has been in such a great mood for days. He is always running around my room around my legs and down the hall. He is too cute! I am glad he his feeling great.

The funny thing is that during Nummy's recovery last month, Dot seemed to grow tired of her home. I have noticed that her habits are changing. She used to only rattle her bars when she wanted to come out. I would let her out for her evening stroll, and after an hour I would put her back to bed. She would rattle her bars again to see if she could get me to come back, but when she realized that I wasn't coming she would stop. Most nights she spent running in her wheels and packing her nest full of goodies. The last few weeks she has been a little terror though and she is making me crazy ullhair:. I let her out for her regular stroll, then put her to bed. She then just wants to rattle the bars all night long. She doesn't run in her wheel she just rattles away till it tires her out enough just to go to bed. Her home is a nice size for a hamster, she has 2 wheels to run in, a cozy bed high in the tower, lots of food, what more does she need?? 






That is what she has for a set up. My husband helped me custom make this home for Dot. I really like that I can see her so good when she isin there. I find that the store bought hamster cages tend to keep you from being able to see the hamster aswell. I have had the big huge contraptions before but they are a real pain to keep clean too.

Well I decided to change Dot's house around for the greater good, even though she is frightened by changes to her home. I thought it would be a good idea to change things though while Dot was awake so she would be aware of the changes instead of surprised when she woke up. She seemed interested right away with the subtle changes that I made.











I just gave her a baggie box and moved a few things and voila! The exploring began. It wasn't long before she wanted to do her walk in her ball, so of course I let her out. I let her walk for a while then put he in bed. I wanted to see if she would just rattle the bars, and she did for a moment. She then gave up and decided to do some moreexploring. She seemed a bit more occupied for the night so I got a better sleep. Dot is just waking for the night now, I wonder if she will still like her new place.... as for Nummy well, it's quarter to midnight and it's time for bed. :sickbunny:


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 13, 2010)

Love the pics huni...I really like the marking on Nummys face, that hamster is adorable


----------



## Nummy (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank-you Denise :biggrin2:

My husband surprised me this valentines with a new camera!!! So of course I had to snap a ton of pics of my pets :biggrin2:I can't help it since they are just too cute. Things have been really good around here, all the pets are doing great and as always keeping a smile on my face. In my last post I mentioned Dotand her interest in her new house arrangements. Well it seems to be going well so far. She isn't spending her nights rattling the cageanymore, exceptfor when it's time for her usual walk. So it's beenback to a good nights sleep again after all.

:jumpforjoy:




Sheseems to like where all the things are now placed. I like that I get a nice view of her cuteness too .






I woke her up for this one.... she isn't too grumpy this time and seems interested in the new camera. I love the face sheis making in that shot too...she is such a sweetie. 






Nummy didn't apreciate the flash on the new camera, but he still possedfor me though!!





I don't know if you can tell that his nose is a bit runny in this picture, it comes and goes. It was caused by the tooth that grew into his sinus, it has been removed but he still has sneezing fits and has a runny nose sometimes. Of course that is someting we can live with. Him and I aretwins that way, I am always sneezing and so is he lol.















Nummy was pretty active that night, I think the new food is doing something for him, he is eating the Oxbow brand right now. He seems to have more energy on the new food. I am glad to see him being active. Of course I have more pics, and I will add some more soon.


----------



## Fancy77 (Feb 18, 2010)

WOW a new camera for V-day WOW u r spoiled lol

Nice pics btw!!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 20, 2010)

Great update, Nummy is so cute.


----------



## Nummy (Mar 9, 2010)

:rabbithopIt has been a few weeks since my last post, there has not been too much going on over here lately. I am glad to report that there have been no health issues with any of the pets. I did find a cyst though on Daisy but I am sure she will be okay. The sun has been coming out alot these days and Nummy seems very content to be able to lay out in the sunlight while he catches his afternoon nap. He has been eating the timothy hay pellets as his regular diet now. I notice that his coat is nice and shiney, and his energy level has even increased since the change. He is consently on the beg for food though. He acts like I don't spoil him enough as it is!






Nummy has really been showing more affection this last few weeks. I am always surprised at how he just changes like that. He has been laying on the bed with me looking for nose rubs, and even seems to enjoy laying there for long periods with me and the dog. It has been really nice seeing him like this. He has been even so bold as to walk all over my lap looking for a rub and a treat! This is progress for us, even after all considering that he has lived with me for maybe 4 1/2 years already. Usually I have to go to him looking for the love.:hugsquish:






He really didn't stay too long on my lap, but I caught him on camera now! It amazes me at how he acts so young at heart too. I think Nummy is going to live a long life. I read somewhere that the average lifespan for a dutch rabbit was 5-6 years. Nummy has already exceeded that! :nod

OMG it is another case of Cat vs. Rabbit lol. A few nights ago I had Nummy out in my room as usual. I have a baby gate up in the hall so the cat can't come in. She is our little "Ultimate Fighter" around here. She will take on anyone including the humans in the home. She has no nails so she is of little concern, but we separate her from the other petsfor good reason. Anyways,we were chillin' in my room with myroommate hanging out doing some facebookin' and the cat is at my gate meowing to get in. Well my roomie decides to bring the cat in with Nummy andDaisy in the room. (Both animals the cat will take on without being instagated). My roomie believes that with the right energywe could get the cat to relax with us.... well here is the evidence to show how the cat responded.







In this photo she is actually looking at Nummy and Daisy. I was already having a feeling that the cat was not happy with their presence on the bed. Before you know it.....






She screamed up a storm and demanded to leave! It was funny though. For whatever reason that cat refuses to just get along with these pets of mine!



Dot has been doing great too. Her new house arrangment has really made a difference. She has decided to make that snack bag box he bathing area. It is very cute. She has even modified it making it custom!






I am so glad she is enjoying her home again. She is so cute, I have had 2 other hamsters before her and I must say she is just adorrable! And very photogenic too. The other day I let her out of her ball onto the carpet so she could see what it was like. She just posed for the camera!











She loves to stuff her little cheeks full of goodies too. So much so that she can sometimes freak me out with how full she gets. Sometimes she has stuff literally hanging out of her mouth! 






I am not sure if you can see it, but she has tissue squishing out of her mouth in this nice picture of her! She is sucha little wierdy!






She had he cheeks pretty full here too. She had just brought up her stash. This one day I decided to treat her with a rabbit carrot stick treat. I broke it in half for her so she could move it around. When she found them she stuffed one in each pouch and went for her den. She seemed to get stuck in her toob!!






She did manage to find her way in but I was ready to break her out!!! She nearly gave me a heat attack! I went to the pet store and bought her hamster sized carrot sticks for next time lol!


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 9, 2010)

The animals r looking fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 11, 2010)

I am glad everyone is nice and healthy.


----------



## Nummy (Apr 9, 2010)

ink iris:Well spring is finally here! The sun has been nice, warm and inviting. Nummy has been doing great, except for all the sneezing he does. I think it is time to do a recheck on his teeth. I think he is stuck with the sneezing problem though since the damage has allready been done. With that aside all things are wonderfull. Of course Nummy gladly posed for some pics for mum on this wonderful spring day we had a few weeks ago.






Hi! Looking as cute as can be :biggrin2:






What r u looking at?? 






Give me some lovin'....



He is just too cute lol. I have to say Nummy has been continuously changing into this calm happy little lad. I have been finding him doing things he usually avoids doing like laying on the couch. I figure he must really want to get away from Dot banging into him with her ball, or he just really wants my attention. I am enjoying having him hang out with me on the couch but I could go without the little gifts he leaves behind.:yuck






In this pic he just finished enjoying a yummy carrot stick on the couch! I am glad I put a cover on. Little rascal! 






He looks kinda fat in this pic :laugh:I think it is time for a diet!

Well I did buy Nummy a Easter preasent too... I don't know if he likes it tho...






He seems pretty convinced that he would rather have his original love. I sometimes find him snuggled up between the two stuffed animals. Awwww






He loves his baby!!



I took Nummy outside one gorgeous afternoon, It was a wonderfully mild day and I thought he could use some fresh air. Maybe it would help out Nummy's sinuses too. Well I have to put down a couple of sheets on the ground so Nummy isn't spooked while he is outside, and I pulled some grass for him to eat.I try to keep things feeling somewhat framiliar to him. What happened next though was not expected. Things started from this....











To this!











Unbelievable! Considering Nummy is never usually this brave. I guess he just felt ready to give it a try. He didn't travel far, he just went a few steps off the blanket but it is a start to a wonderful thing. I am so proud of my little guy . I can't wait till he tries to explore the backyard some more. I will have the camera at my side waiting!! Well he did go back to his blanket where he enjoyed some afternoon pets, a nice bath and a afternoon nap under the shade of the patio tabel.
















It was a very relaxing afternoon, even Daisy wanted in on some afternoon sunshine...






We stayed out for a while, and Nummy had his chance to eat some grass, he actually did not eat as much as I hoped he would but I guess he has to get used to it again.


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 9, 2010)

Eeee! Nummy is so cute! I don't think he's fat. He's fashionably chubby.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 9, 2010)

The call of the grass... 

I'm sure by the end of summer, you'll be wondering how you ever thought Nummy was timid. I bet you'll be chasing him all over the yard trying to get him to come back inside. 

Rue


----------



## hln917 (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh you are so lucky to have a fenced in yard. I need hubby to build me a rabbit run this summer. None of my buns have ever been outside.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 9, 2010)

AWWW Nummy is looking great I bet going outside was so wonderful for u all


----------



## Nummy (Apr 9, 2010)

I guess he couldn't resist being on the grass or something, I am so glad he can actually become one with nature :biggrin2:. I look forward to chasing the little guy around the backyard this summer. I hope we have some nice mild days cuz it gets too hot out here for Nummy sometimes. The weather has taken a back seat this week so we have to stay indoors. It just feels so confined after being back out in the sun!! This will be Nummy's second official year of experimenting outdoors. Last summer we made it outside, but Nummy never left the blanket. He ate some grass though and wanted to just lay out. He also hung out with me on the deck a bit, of course he had his trusty blanket right there so he felt ok with it all. Everywhere he goeshis "girlfriend" goes too, so he seems even more content with his enviroment lol.






Happen to notice who he is sitting beside?? lol. 

I think this summer is going to be a fun one, especially if I have to chase Nummy around. He is fast too for an "old guy" :adorable::biggrin2:.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow i enjoyed reading your blog so much...I believe in fate...so i believe you were mean't to be at the vet that day when that guy brought Nummy in.

What a gorgeous bunny he is and just so very lucky to have such a great home with someone to take such good care of him the way he deserves.

Your other pets are just adorable as well

Looking forward to more Nummy stories


----------



## Nummy (Apr 11, 2010)

:sunshine:urplepansy:Thank-you all for your kind comments. I am glad to hear that Nummy's story brings as much joy to others as he does for me :biggrin2:. He is my little angel and he always puts a smile on this rabbit mum's face!






We had a fun weekend, my roomates went away for the weekend so it was a great time to use up some space for fun. I occupy 2 rooms in my home so Nummy is used to having access to those rooms when he comes out. So it is a real treat to get to look around another room for the day. I made some blanket paths for Nummy from my sitting room to the front room. Nummy was loving all the open space. I love giving Nummy new things to do and having him enjoy new experiences. So he laid out most of the afternoon in the large front room enjoying the peace and quiet .






He would come and bug me if he wanted some treats or if I ruffled any bags that sounded like food. But he seemed like he was in a great mood and enjoyed being out and about.






Nummy was laying with Daisy a bit too last night. He doesn't mind being with her as long as she isn't barking. That always scares him away! I did catch Nummy braving the hardwood to get into my bedroom though, I had made his blanket path so that he could not go in my bedroom because he likes to pee on the bed sometimes. He has to be supervised in there so... he got in anyways! He needed to only brave the small gap and he did. So I though maybe we could try to get used to the hardwood together. Well when I placed him on the hardwood he just froze right up. He backed up into a corner and cowered from the thought and seemed desperate for some rescuing. Of course he wasn't there long but when I went to him he flug himself into my arms! :shock::biggrin2:. I guess we will just have to stick to the blanket trail. 






Dot thought she might steal Nummy's yummy carrot stick... I don't think Nummy was in the mood to share though.



Nummy seems to be eating his grass that I have been leaving at night. I gave him a few blades, around 5 or so, when I came to give him his breakfeast I noticed the grass was gone. I am glad to see he is eating it a bit more. I gave some to Dot too, just a blade though and she dove on it! I think she really likes it. I don't want to give too much of it though since I don't know how they will react to it. I figure doing less might be the safer approach.







Oh how I wish I could help out poor Nummy and his sneezing fits! The poor little guy has these fits quite abit and there is nothing I can do about it. I can relate though since I am a allergy sufferer and I feel his pain. With the both of us going we use up lots of kleenex!:weee:I have to wipe his nose for him too sometimes just to help out with some of the wetness. The vet said allergy med will just make him drowsy and I don't want that. I guess we will just have to keep on going as we have been. It seems like the fresh air makes us both feel better though.







Warmer days are on the way so I am going to have to make sure we can get out in it again. I am sure we will have a great time! :biggrin2:


----------



## Nummy (Apr 12, 2010)

:headflick:I just thought I would post a few more pics of the gang! Everyone is doing great as usual and I think we are all ready to start the summer!!:biggrin2:











Aww he is grooming his new girlfriend. Although his little puppy dog will forever be his # 1 mate :love:






Dot was being a little cutie as usual. She wanted to come out in her ball really bad . She always gets her way.






:laugh:She looks so silly when she chews on her bars... her teeth are really yellow. I thing she needs to start brushing! 






There's always time for some broccoli... only if you like it that is. Nummy hates broccoli I found out, and Daisy wont eat it unless it is cooked!


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 13, 2010)

they r looking wonderful!!!!


----------



## Nummy (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank -you! :biggrin2:

I gotta get some more action pics of Nummy & the gang and we will update soon! :biggrin2::wave:


----------



## Nummy (Apr 14, 2010)

:mrsthumper:Well it was another sunny day here in Hamilton. :sunshine:

It was a perfect day to go and enjoy the fresh air, and of course that is the very thing we did. Nummy has been sneezing a whole heck of alot these days, so I figure maybe some fresh air might just be the type of medicine Nummy needs. I just had to get the gang (minus Dot) to spend an afternoon in the great outdoors. We also had a few extra friends come along for the fun, my roomate and her pets decided to come outside too and enjoy the sun. :bunnydance:It was so nice and relaxing just to lay out in the sun, so nice and warm. I am so pleased that Nummy is such a social little dude, he welcomes new friends easily to join us.






Ahhh... the great outdoors! Nummy is always cautious when entering a new area. I guess for him being outside is usually pretty unframiliar territory considering he is only able to be outside at certain times of the year. Usually spring is the best time for him to be out, it is pretty mild out at this time so we try to find nice days to come out and relax or play! inkbouce:






Nummy is always ready for a snack too... he plays cute really well and usually get what he wants too!






At first Nummy decided he only wanted to lay down for a bit. I suppose he wasn't quite ready to do any exploring. He had some company aswell...






That is Winnie! She is a very old lady and she is very friendly. She insisted that she had to be in the picture. Nummy wanted to know what was going on with this aquaintence on his blanket. I think having Winnie around made Nummy feel like he was in the house or something because he was starting to get a little more confortable with his surroundings.











:biggrin2:Pretty impressive lol! He came all that way so he could eat a treat with Winnie.






Look how far he is from the blanket!!! I don't even think he notices the difference any more...






Well maybe he does, but wow! what an improvement. To be honest I thinkNummy just feels more confortable on his "area". Even inside our home Nummy has his "spots", I figure it might be like that when he is outside too. He continued to venture off abit here and there, but only after me if he thought I had treats or was going some place he needed to follow.






He was following me around the blanket in that picture lol. He is such a little cutie!






Most of the afternoon Nummy spent on his blanket. And of course Winnie needed a spot on the blanket too. Nummy didn't seem to mind the company at all and found himself a nice quiet spot of his own.






It was actually pretty eventfull this afternoon. I have so many pictures of our wonderful afternoon of fun. We had a yard full of pets and Nummy was soaking up the adventure! Needless to say it was very nice.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 15, 2010)

Wonderful pictures..i'm sure Nummy had a fun time outside.


----------



## Fancy77 (Apr 15, 2010)

I bet it was fun for all of u outside...Winnie is soooo cute


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 15, 2010)

I love this pic!


----------



## Nummy (May 15, 2010)

:sunshine:ink iris::helloIt has been a whole month since my last post. Everything is about the same as my last post in regards to Nummy's health. I did take Nummy for a trip to the vet for his regular dental visit and a progress report on his bladder. The bladder is feeling fantastic and clear of any stones :biggrin:and his teeth well... let's just say that it was "normal" for Nummy but the vet and I refer to his teeth as Frankenstine teeth. One tooth was actually growing towards the back of his throat! Then he had teeth that were growing into eachother, I can't say I am that surprised by that but I am always amazed by it. 






I asked the vet if his teeth were still the cause of all his sneezing, and he confirmed that it was likley his teeth causing the issue. He says we can contine to remove his teeth but ultimately the sneezing is not going to do anything to him, so long as he is not sneezing up anything of color. I feel sorry for Nummy when he has his sneezing fits but I worry about doing surgury at his age now. I suppose if it was a need to thing than I would do it but I worry because the last visit took Nummy 2 months to recover from. He has only really been doing well for a short time. I would rather just keep dabbing his nose for him once in a while with a tissue, then put him through that again.






Oh I discovered a wart on Nummy's ear :yuck! I guess it is a common thing according to the vet. So I guess it is going to be staying...I hope it doesn't get bigger. Other than Nummy got a clean bill of health and is doing great!

Daisy made it to the vet too for a lump she had on her chest that seems to be getting bigger. It turned out to be a cyst which the vet feels is only cosmetic for now. I have to keep an eye on it for now. But she is doing well except for the 2 extra pounds that she has put on. I am gonna have to work her extra hard this summer . She has been out a bit but it has been a pretty muddy walk latley because of all the rain. Igot her some heartworm meds too for the season so we will be ready to hit the trails this summer!

Dot has also been doing great, she has had a small upgrade to her home since my last post. She had been enjoying a snadwich bag box to play in for a while, so I decided to get her something a little more permanent that that. So I bought her a new toy for her home from the pet store. I will post pics soon. She seems real pleased though and I am always glad to keep her interested in her home.


----------



## Nummy (May 20, 2010)

:shock:Well we have run into another bout of stasis.....:expressionlessI think this time it may have been my fault!! I bought him a really not so good food by mistake. I have been trying to get him to eat a timothy hay enriched diet ever since he had his nasty and most painful bladder stone. I have been trying to only buy timothy hay based pellets as to avoid the excess calcium. Well I bought the wrong food, and it happens to be the exact opposite of what I am going for. :twitch:I only noticed my mistake after he had been eating it for a week. A week later he started showing early signs of a stasis issue. So I checked out the food that I had bought to see the ingrediets only to find out that the pellets may have been the reason for his current state. Well of course once he started to avoid his food I decided I would take action and head down to the grocery store for some of his fave foods. I also knew that he would eat his old brand of pellets too as they are his favorite. I took him off his old brand because they were also an alfalfa based diet so it needed to be cut out from the diet. But in a crunch I figured I could get him eating again. The funny thing is, when I was at the pet store, I was reading the ingredients to see what exactly is in his food only to find out that it was a better quality food than what he was eating alfalfa or not. (He loves Martin brand pellets). Well I then noticed that the same brand of pellets also had a formula for "less active" rabbits, and I decided that would be the best choice. Here is the kicker, the "less active" rabbit pellets are made with timothy hay! :biggrin2:. It does contain some alfalfa too but at least the first ingredient was timothy hay. So I think I have found him the pellet of choice for now. Here are some pics of the food he is on and the nutritional info on them.






This brand is Nummy's favorite pellet. It also softens the best if I have to syringe it to if the stasis is bad enough. I find alot of the other pellets are really hard and tend to not soften too good. Nummy has pretty rotten and old teeth so he needs a nice soft pellet.











So this is what he is eating now. I think it is a better choice for him. I bought him "Nutriphase" which for some reason I though it was a timothy hay based pellet only to find out it is made out of alfalfa meal and contained no timothy hay at all. What was I thinking???:dunnoWell the good news is that I caught the stasis before it got bad. Actually I caught it right before it fully started. So Nummy seems to be recovering rather well. I have been letting him sleep out of his pen the last few nights. It seems to lift his spirits too when he is out all the time. I enjoy having him too but I could live without all the poop.






I have also noticed that since having him out of his pen for the last few days has seemed to help his sneezing abit. He still sneezes of course, but I noticed that it has really calmed down. I am starting to wonder if his location in my home is not ideal for him. He currently has his pen set up in my eat in kitchen. He is set up in the spot where my dinner table should be, but since I live with roomates I eat in another location in the home. I am starting to think maybe all the smells may be the problem. My roomate loves to spray those airfresheners around, and not only do I get a headache from it sometimes, Nummy seems to be negativly affected by it. She told me that she noticed he sneezed more when she sprayed it around. She only sprays it in her area of the home but the smell does travel. I also think that maybe he is sensitive to cigarette smoke too as my roomates smoke in their area as well. Their area happens to be right next to the kitchen, and my area is at the other end of the home away from the kitchen. So maybe Nummy is sensitive to the enviroment. I think it may be time to move him to a better location once and for all. I wish I could just let him live outside his pen but he is too messy... I wish he would keep it in the litter pan. 

Oh and I have to cut Nummy's nails, I hate doing pet nails sometimes. I get nervous about cutting the dew claws cuz I can't see them good. He has one dew claw... the other is missing and is a little stump type thing instead and it never grows. I don't cut his nails really short just the tips I just don't want to hurt the little guy. I find that rabbit nails don't grow as fast. I have to cut them every 3 months or so. I still don't like doing it though and sometimes I need my husbands help to cut the ones I can't see good. Sometimes it's a 2 man job to get the pets nails done. So I am not looking forward to it, but I won't let the pets know that . I know I need to stay confident with my animals since the both (Nummy and Daisy) tend to sense my discomfort with the situation and don't seem to trust me as much or something. If I am feeling sure of myself, everything tends to go smoothly.

I also have some new pics of Dots new hamster home addition...






She seems to like it. She was making the box she used to have a bathroom. I had to keep getting a box to replace for her because it would get too soggy. I though a more permanent thing would be a better choice. I left it open on both ends so she could tunnel through it and left the middle front open like the box was. She likes to cruise in and out of it when she is playing at night. I think it's a keeper . Here is a cute pic of Dot recently...






Dot is such a cute hamster lol. It was a pretty warm day that day and she was streatched out like this. 

Nummy is begging for some attention... what a sweet rabbit.


----------



## Nummy (May 24, 2010)

:big wink:What a great long weekend it has been this weekend! Since my last post I have had Nummy living out of his pen in my living area. It seems to be going very well. I have been really thinking about having Nummy live permenatly live outside his pen and be with me instead. As I have stated before, I feel Nummy is a very well behaved rabbit. He doesn't have any interest in chewing up my stuff, cords or furniture. The only thing he really does is leave his droppings wherever he likes. He does pee in the same area so we at least have that covered. He likes to spend most of his time laying out in my little living room. His sneezing is still hanging around but it seems to be better than before. I still have yet to see him get really happy and do some binkies, as a matter of fact it has been a while since I have seen him do a binky.:sigh: He seems happy though and I am happy to see him feeling good.





I have to go buy some cheap rugs though if we are going to make it a permanent thing. I have those blankets down but they are no good for walking on or cleaning up after him. I will be looking into it this week. Of course Nummy's pen is still set up for when I have to go on long trips, but I look forward to seeing this change for him.


----------



## MILU (May 24, 2010)

Nummy is such a cute rabbit! So precious!!
I'm glad he's ok, my rabbit has been passing through dental issues same way Nummy did, we're afraid of teeth extraction but will do whatever has to be done... hopefully it will be ok (considering there aren't rabbit savvy vets in my country).
It's really cute that Nummy can interact with your other pets. My bun is afraid of animals (even small ones), although he loves people and always wants human company...


----------



## MILU (May 29, 2010)

I'm so curious about his teeth.. did he get the Frankesntein teeth growing towards his throat extracted too? Were those extracted teeth molars? Let me know how it all goes... I'll keep checking for more updates, also because Nummy is so cute!! I love the pix, he's such a great model!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 29, 2010)

Nummy looks bigger then the pup!


----------



## Nummy (May 31, 2010)

:thanks::rabbithopThank-you for the wonderful comments! In regards to Nummy's frakenstien teeth, Nummy has several wonky teeth I am learning. On his last extraction he had some rather troublesome teeth pulled. One of them happened to be growing into the sinuses. Good thing is I found out it didn't puncture through the sinus. He had 3 teeth pulled. I don't like to do too much all at once since it can cause worse problems and I feel it is rather hard on the animal. Nummy still has some of his teeth, one happens to be the one growing towards the back of his throat, (That one was only trimmed back to a normal size)and he has some that grow towards eachother over his tongue aswell they are also trimmed. His front teeth are good, though they are a slight bit crooked. The vet tells me that Nummy's teeth look rather old and rotten,some of them just come loose and are easy to pop out while he is at his dental appointments. I am not too sure why his teeth are the way they are or if he made regular visits to the vet for his teeth before he was with me. I can tell you that his teeth amaze my vet all the time.:shock:I usually have to bring him in every 3 months for a check up. I think most of the teeth that were pulled we around the back area but I am not certain about that but I will try to find out for you. Nummy's teeth don't usually cause him any problems with his daily life, or cause him much discomfort, they have cut his mouth sometimes and have caused minor infections but nothing that a visit to the vet can't fix.







> Nummy looks bigger then the pup!




:laugh:I actually think he is bigger than the dog!!! ROFL.

All has been well though over the last few days. I went away for the weekend so I had to put Nummy back in his pen while I was away. I had asked my roomate to watch after him for me. I was only doing an overnight so I knew Nummy would be fine. I felt bad for him though because for the last 2 weeks he has be able to roam freely through my living area. He seems to like being free from his pen, but then again he never seemed to mind his pen. I actually think he liked hanging out in it at times. I suppose I just got fed up with wanting him to be closer to me. I know that Nummy for the most part can be trusted while he is out and about. In 5 years he has only ever chewed through 1 telephone cord. He doesn't chew up or dig the carpet or chew on baseboards or walls. He just hangs out. Usually by a food bowl. :biggrin2:I like having him around though. It just seems like it should have always been this way. 






I did end up buyinga cheap rug at the wal-mart so we could get rid of those blankets. It has been great for the clean up. I like thathe doesn't slide across theblanket when jumping off the couch anymore!I would worry about him doing that sometimes. He is after all an"old man".I can worry not now that the rug is here! Nummy doesn't seem to noticethe change, he seems to want to spend his time laying in the hallway on the path I made for him by the wall.






I think he likes the temperature in the hall actually. Last week I had the hubby finally install the air conditioner. I only have one window air conditoner at the moment somy livingroom is kind of warm right now. I have the air on and a fan pointing out my bedroom door into the hallway. I have another fan in my livingroom aswell. Out of all 3 rooms though,he seems to like the hall the bestthese days. I figure the temperature mustn't be too hot or too cold, but just right for him!:biggrin:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh my goodness..i just loved that picture of Dot sprawled out like she was in her house..i was like 'aww'..she looks so adorable.

And of course Nummy is as gorgeous as ever..i just love that little bunny..


----------



## MILU (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know about his teeth. It makes me happy for him (he's such a brave bun!!!!) and happy and hopeful that my bun will be ok too. 
Nummy is such a good boy, doesn't chew anything bad!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice blog and cute pets! I have a hamster too, but she's mostly brown. They're hilarious and I find that the solid-sided cages do better to curb chewing behavior at night.


----------



## Nummy (Jun 5, 2010)

:bunny19Thank-you again for all the nice comments. I am so glad that telling Nummy's story helps others who are going through similar situations. Vivian I think your little bun will do just fine with his teeth, so long as he is under the care of a rabbit savvy vet. Nummy is lucky I figure because it happened to be luck that I came across the Links Road Animal Clinic here in Toronto. I do wish there was a closer place I could go to get his teeth done, but he is in good hands where he goes and that sure does give me peace of mind.

Things have been rather quiet around here for the most part. Nummy seems to have blended right in to the "free" life and I think he figures he should have just been here the whole time! I am so glad that things seem to be working out. I have to lock him out of my bedroom when I go away though, since I don't want Daisy to make a light snack out of Nummy's food, and just to be on the safe side of things. He seems to still be loving the hallway as his place to rest through the day. He spends about 75% of his time there in the hall. I have also noticed Nummy isn't as excitable as he used to be when I first got him. I am starting to wonder if he is feeling his age. Sorry about the lack of pictures in this post... I will post more soon :big wink:.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Nummy wrote: *


> Sorry about the lack of pictures in this post... I will post more soon :big wink:.


We'll let it slide this time.


----------



## MILU (Jun 14, 2010)

For some reason, I haven't received the update by email about your blog. 
How old is Nummy again?
About MILU, er.. we don't have savvy vets here, but at least the dentist that has been filing his teeth hasn't killed any pets so far (other vets, considered "the best" of the country, kill..). 
I'm mad about the fact that MILU had his incisors in good shape and well aligned, and after the last time he had dental spurs filed (less aggressive than the other 2 procedures he had before, as last time the dentist only filed the lower teeth, leaving the upper ones misaligned and too long), my bunny came back home in pain and later I saw that his incisors got misaligned too. This and other things make me not trust any vet here much, but I couldn't find any better option. 
MILU is still eating (not as much as before) hopefully he will still be ok for some more days, I don't know if the dentist will extract his bad teeth (I can feel he's not very confident about it), so I pray for a miracle. Hopefully my bunny will get miraculously well and won' need any dental procedures anymore. God only knows how he'll come back home next time he goes to the vet. Most of them have no idea what they're doing, if it wasn't for Rabbits Online and the great advice I was given here, my bunny wouldn't be here anymore.
I'm glad that you have a good vet who took good care of Nummy. He deserves all the best, he's a very special and determined rabbit. 
Please post more pics when you can, Nummy is a very sweet and cute bunny!!


----------



## Nummy (Jun 14, 2010)

:cry2ray:I am so sorry to hear about that Vivian, I feel terrible for you both. I understand how frustrating this can be, as I still have to go through it with Nummy aswell. Unfortunatly the dental problems don't seem to go away unless the teeth are removed. Please don't have the vet take out too many teeth at once though. I have had a bad experience with that before with another pet.Only remove them if it is necessary for your rabbitsquality of life.I realize Nummy needs to have more teeth removed but I think it is too hard on him to do it all at one time. Nummy is around 5-7 years old. For him that is geriatric! My old man lol. From my experience (which isn't very much to be honest) rabbits don't do well when they are in pain. If you thinkMilu is in pain I would suggest some pain medication. Nummy usually comes around much faster when he is not in any pain.

Is Milu awake for the dental procedure? I am wondering because every vet seems to feel differently about that. Nummy is awake for his dental procedure. He is under no influence of any anesthstetic either.My vet may want to put Nummy out only if it is necessary. Nummy does seem abit stressed out but he does get over it as soon as the vet is not in his mouth. My vet uses dental sissors (that is what it looks like to me)to trim off Nummy's spurs. Nummy's front teeth are a little slanted but not enough to need shaping with the drummel tool. My vet also requires the help of an assistant to keep Nummy's mouth open while the vet does the work, kinda like at the dentist for humans. Anyway, the whole procedure usually lasts a few minuets, sometimes longer if the teeth reqire more attention. It sounds like Milu has similar teeth as Nummy :rollseyes, Milu may not be eating as much because of those front teeth being a problem like that. That unfortunatly needs to be fixed. Are you present for the appointments? I am present at the appointments and to me it seems kinda rough on Nummy to have to get his teeth done the way he does, but really he has no other choice. I also pray thatboth theirteeth will just get better!How often is Milu in for a check up? Nummy sees the vet around every 3 months.Oh andNummy also seems to be in some pain after his dental appointents when they are long ones. His eating does slow down abit too and sometimes he is so sore or stressed that he goes into stasis over it. I try offering softer foods toget him eating again like his favorite, banana!! I hope Milu feels better soon .

I have noidea why you would not be notified of this blog?? :?I will check out my settings, maybe it is me.

Sorry again for the lack of pictures in my last blog too, I think that one is the only one without pictures in it!Not alot was happening that weekit has been pretty quiet here.I do however have lots of new pictures of my gang (Mostly all Nummy pics since he is such a wonderful model). We did have a more eventful week though, Nummy had a chance to go outside lastweek. We have been stuck staying in these days as it has been so unusuallyhot at his time of year. I haven't been able to get us all outside for a while.So when we had a nice enough day, we had to go spend it outdoors! 






We chose to sit on the deck this afternoon because there was a crow in the tree nextdoor pestering some other little birds, we get hawks too around here so I thought it would be safer if we were closer to the house. Nummy has been on the deck before, but he was really interested in spraying everywhere. I had to take a step back because he almost got me a few times :yuck. I wish he wouldn't do that!





Nummy could hear the crow going off in the tree next door. It spooked him a little.






Nummy looks so weird in this picture! He looked so freaked outlol. He didn't end up actually going on the grass this time. He did eat a few blades though.






It was a very noisy afternoon, there was lots of birds around, and some big trucks went by on the street. Nummy was just moving all over the place, exploring the area and the sounds in the yard.











Nummy made light work of the deck, he made sure he marked his turf and then he decided it was a good time to start to dine on some fresh blades of grass. After that he enjoyed a brief grooming session.






Then it was back to exploring again!






He even did a big binky during this picture! :biggrin2:I was pleased to see him so happy!






Some digging was in order too it seems...






Not that bird again! :shock:






Gonna go hide now... After all that fun Nummy decided it was finally time to just relax.





We had a very nice afternoon outside.The sun started to take away our shade, and it wastime to go back inside. I made a pathwayup the steps into the house andlet Nummy find his way backinside the house. 






Time for a nap!

As I have mentioned before, Nummy has moved into my living area. He is no longer living inside a pen.Things seem to be going well for all of us in regards to our new arrangements. I made another change to our area though. Just the other day I had my husband hang the frenchdoors in the hallway that seperates us from the rest of thehouse. So now we have our own little area back here. It is very nice and quiet and I like that I am not tripping over the baby gate we had up instead of the doors. I need to have a door or a gate because of the cat that lives with us.She really doesn't get along with my pets for some reason, and we have to keep them seperate. I told my husband to make sure he closed the door in the morning before he left for work, so the cat wouldn't come in. This morning Nummy woke me up thumping on the floor then jumping on the bed towake me up. I was glad he let me know what was going on!What a good bunny!!! I think Nummy scared her away with all his thumping because when I went to check on the situation, the cat was already out of the area.It was cute though that Nummy was all uptight about the cat this morning. 

He is blending right in as if he should have been living back here the whole time. I think he looks rather comfortable being out too.I noticed that he mostly wants tobe by himself though, he is usually not in the same room as all of us, hereally seems to enjoy the hallway. He sleeps in my bedroom at night with us though. Like he is our little gaurd dog atthe entry of our room.


----------



## Nummy (Jun 19, 2010)

:sunshine::coolness:It's another hot day here in Hamilton. That means we will be staying inside withthe air conditioning. Things are good, the pets are all doing great. Nummy has been keeping to himself for the most part. He spends most of his time relaxing in the hallway. He seems content about it though. We are looking forward to being able to get back outside though, this weekend doesn't look good. Nummy has picked up a new habbit though, he has been chasing after me in the mornings for a yogurt drop. He loves those things. Last night he even malled my husband to give him a treat . He is running the show lately, letting me know what's up lol.






I enjoy having Nummy around, I have been trying to get him back here with me for a while. Everything is complete now that I have all my pet back here with me! I love it:heartbeat:It is a really hot summer so far too, so I am glad I got all my pets with me where the air is. Nummy's old location is kinda warm since the air doesn't seem to get that far. I figure he needs to stay cool, he is a sensitive old man after all.






Nummy seems to thinks that anything that sounds like a food bag meanshe is getting something. It is funny though because he will chase me around the house, jumping up on the bed and on the couch looking for that treat. I sometimes just give him a scratch on the head, but he still wants that treat! Sometimes I just have to give in lol. He has been running to Daisy's food bowl too in the morning when I am getting ready to serve breakfast. He likes the sound Daisy's kibble makes when it hits he metal food bowl. What a silly little rabbit!:bunnyheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 19, 2010)

> Nummy has picked up a new habbit though, he has been chasing after me in the mornings for a yogurt drop. He loves those things. Last night he even malled my husband to give him a treat . He is running the show lately, letting me know what's up lol.


Well isn't it all about him? Mine seem to know the sounds of the banana chip container and the plastic bag the lettuce comes in.They go nuts when either is opened.


----------



## Nummy (Jun 19, 2010)

> Well isn't it all about him?


:nod:laugh:you are right on with that one Dave! Nummy does think it is all about him rofl! I guess he is the boss around here!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 27, 2010)

*Nummy wrote: *


> > Well isn't it all about him?
> 
> 
> :nod:laugh:you are right on with that one Dave! Nummy does think it is all about him rofl! I guess he is the boss around here!


I like this picture, as if he's thinking you had doubts it wasn't about me?


----------



## Nummy (Jul 13, 2010)

:bunny19:bunnieskissIt has been a while since I last posted, things have been rather busy for me these days. I have been busy doing renovations on my home and that has taken up alot of my time lately. Of course the whole time Nummy has been right there with me. Today my husband caught him chewing up our phone cord :X. I have to keep him out of my bedroom now when he is not being watched. He must have been really board or something because he usually never goes for the cords. He has a thing for phone cords though, he ate through my uncles phone cord when I was babysitting his dogs. Bad Nummy!!!:shameI guess he will just have to hang out in the livingroom where cords are not available for his chewing pleasure!






My Husband said he saw a lump on Nummy's male parts.... I checked them abit during his nail trim and I can't feel anything there but I will have to have them checked at his next dental appointment. I hope he is okay though, I really don't want to put him through any surgury since he took so long to recover from his last medical issue.ray:

It has been so hot out here this last month, going outside is not even an option, and I wish we could be out. Nummy sometimes breathes heavily when it is hot out, I have the air on and fans going all the time and we are still pretty hot. I always make sure my pets are cool enough though. I find they are all acting abit more lazy on the hot days. Even Dot hasn't been as playful, she seems to be tired alot and sometimes sleeps all day and night.:zzzzzI miss seeing her around!






I see her lay like this on the real hot days... I sometimes wake her to make sure she is okay and not too hot. She seems to cool off when she lays on her back. She is such a cutie though, and she is starting to become more relaxed around her human friends. When I try to pet her she doesn't cringe up like she used to, so that is nice for me 






She likes to give us the old side eye lol. This hamster is a sweetie!

Nummy has decided that he will now have an affair with that cute stuffed rabbit I bought him a while back. He decided that havingtwo girlfriends are better than one. He has one in each room, and he seems to enjoy that. I am glad he likes his bunny friend, and it looks more like they should be together more than his dog girlfriend :biggrin:. His dog is still his favorite though....






I got a few pics of Nummy eating some apple, it made me laugh when I zoomed in on his lips lol, he has such cute rabbit lips!






Things are good though, Nummy has been living out for a while and aside from chewing up my phone cord all is really good. I do get tired of stepping on rabbit droppings though :rollseyesand I have had to keep him in one room through the day just to keep the mess to a minimal. Sometimes he misses his paper too when he goes for a pee and he is getting it on the carpet. That is another reason why he has been moved to the one room. I can't have him peeing on the carpet!! He don't seem to mind too much though that he is in the other room, someone is usually in there so he usually has company until bedtime at least. He is still sneezing up a storm but some days are better than others. His little paws are often messy with his nose mess. Poor little guy!

Daisy is good too, we have been cooped up though, I haven't been able to take her out for a walk in this heat, I wish it could be just a tad bit cooler out so we could go for a nice long hike. She showed her disproval about not going out when I asked her to pose for the camera I got this instead...






Geez, what a dog! I still managed to get her to smile for the camera though after much persistance...






She looks like the joker to me lol!

Well thats what has been happening over here,we look forward to more outdoor adventures as soon as things cool off abit. I am working on getting a video of Nummy too so I will post soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 13, 2010)

I can relate about the heat, my buns are indoors with a/c and a fan blowing on them and they just seem to be lounging.

Poor pups, won't even chase a squirrel or bark, they go out take care of business and want back in the comfy a/c, they are spoiled!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 14, 2010)

So cute, especially the hamster and the bunny lips!


----------



## Nummy (Jul 20, 2010)

:big wink:Thank-you! Nummy and his cute little rabbit lips! They are irisistable! The heat has not let up around here and we are still pretty hott. I had to put Nummy back in his crate for a few days because I have been busy this week doing major renovations. Unfortunatly today I noticed that Nummy's eye is weeping. I am thinking it is his teeth that is causing the problem. I have to book him in to see the vet.I hate that he has to go through all this. And it seems like there is not much that I can do to help him. He is so old and I can't bring myself to put him through major dental surgury. I just don't know what to do... It makes me so sad. This is what it is looking like at the moment...






I am scared now that it is becoming a more progressive problem. I worry about Nummy's quality of life.:expressionlessHe seems like his normal happy self, but I just don't like to see him have all these problems.






He has been sneezing alot too these days and now with the eye being watery, the whole side of his face is wet:cry2. Poor little guy. Well at least he looks as happy as can be with girlfriend number 2. I hope the vet visit will help him out. They will be the first people I will be calling in the morning! I am glad to see he is still in a good mood though. He has been really happy tonight playing with his teddy and runny around my feet. I love it when he is a happy boy. I will post again with the results on Nummy's situation as soon as I know what is going on. Pray for us!! ray:


----------



## MILU (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm glad to know that Nummy's eye isn't crying so much anymore, I hope he gets ok!! How are his teeth? Any more dental procedures? I hope he's doing fine now. It's sad that he cried and sneezed so much. MILU has been sneezing some times but I'm not yet giving him any antibiotic, he seems to be dealing well with the problem.
MILU and Nummy should have been brothers, or at least friends. They have so much in common... MILU thinks the whole world needs him too, and that he is SO necessary for life on Earth! heheh
They both love phone cords (I guess most buns do?), and peeing on the carpet, missing the right spot. 
I love Nummy's girlfriend, I wonder if MILU would like to have one like that. I guess he wouldn't care about her.. I tried to give him a ball, a "wheel of fortune" (LOL) and other toys but he never got interested unless there's a human wround to play with him. He really likes people... 
Well, keep us updated about Nummy, his pics are, like always, adorable! He's such a cute and strong rabbit! :clapping:


----------



## Nummy (Aug 3, 2010)

:big wink:Thank-you Vivian, Nummy is feeling much better. He is always sneezing as usual, but the teary eye seem to be only happening from time to time. The vet told me that Nummy's teeth will always have problems as long as hehas teeth. But he has lived this long having the problem so.... I kinda guess he is used to it. We haven't been to the vet yet, he is due every three months though and he is due for a visit in a couple of weeks. Everytime we are at the vets for his dental he seems to amaze my vet with how funny his teeth are. He says he is even surprised how Nummy eats sometimes. He manages though, and of course I try to keep him eating nice crunchy greens and whatever he might wanna snack on :coolness:. 






:biggrin2:We did make it outside finally after so many days of hot weather. The funny thing was, Nummy wanted nothing to do with it at all! :?What rabbit doesn't want to be one with nature?? Nummy! He braved the patio steps to the door and waited for me to let him in. He acted like it was torture having him outside. lol. He is so wierd sometimes... but I still love him anyways :big kiss:. I have pictures from our adventure from that day, but I will have to upload them in the morning.


----------



## MILU (Aug 23, 2010)

Nummy is such a handsome rabbit! He's really cute, I love his pics! And you know how to take his pics and his color goes very well with the background always! 
Sometimes I think Nummy and MILU could be like brothers, when you tell stories about Nummy it's like you're talking about MILU. It's not that my bunny doesn't like to go check a garden, but when he comes back home (indoors), then he's really happy!! hehhe
He's more comfortable on the carpet than on grass! It's so funny when you say that Nummy felt like going out for a walk was like torture, hehehe
I hope he's ok, and you too!!

:dutch


----------



## Nummy (Aug 30, 2010)

:hello:bunnydance:Sorry for not posting sooner.... I got kinda busy again . Summer always has a way of doing that to me. Nummy is doing well, but is going through his pre-Fall shed. I have had to give him a real good brushing as I don't need him to ingest all that extra fur. He usually does go through stasis at these times of the year, but I am pretty quick to notice these changes and I make sure he is eating plenty of greens and getting lots of fluids. He also has a dental appointment this Saturday, and I hope all goes well. I did notice a lump too on his man parts.... it wasn't hard, but rather squishy :shock:, of course Nummy did mind me looking there but... I have no choice but to checkbeing his rabbit mum and all. Nummy is still always sneezing and it seems like this is going to be a pemanent thing for him. But I think we can live with that. Oh and here are those pictures I promised of his last day outside (the one he did not enjoy).






Things started out normal, Nummy usually pops out of his safe zone to take a look around...






Right away I could tell that Nummy was slightly uncomfortable with all the sounds of the outdoors...






Nummy immediately made a beeline towards the patio stairs as soon as he could :expressionless.






He made it up the first 2 steps and I thought maybe he was having second thoughts but...






He managed to get the courage to go all the way up to the top step only to find out the way was shut!! :shock::confused2:.






Poor little guy wanted to go back inside, after only being outside for a few minutes!






I had to add this pic simply because I caught him in motion and thought it looked neat:biggrin:. Of course I let the poor guy in, after all he did manage to getup the courage to go all the way up those steps.He went right inside as fast as he could to go back to what he feels most comforable around...






Well that was the end of that day outside. And of course he was not interested in trying to come out again. He is such a funny little dude :coolness:.

The other pets are doing good too, however Daisy has developed a bit of a limp in her left leg from time to time as if a long walk sometimes upsets it. And sometimes it acts up when she lays around too much. She is good though and seems like he usual old self. I figure she may have some arthritis or something is all.






She looked so cut in this pic, I happened to catch her just before she was going to yawn... she looks tooo cute!






She was staring out at me and Nummy that afternoon... I thought it was silly how she looked..

Dot is doing well too... she is getting up there in age though, she was rather large when I bought her from the pet store, but I knew she would love to live with me since I could give her the life she most definetly deserves. She makes light work of her pen though, and beckons to come out in her ball almost every night. I love this little hamster .






Well that is it for now. I am sorry it took so long before I updated. I will keep you all posted on any of the latest updates with the gang though.

Oh and yes Vivian, Nummy is more comfortable on carpet than he is on grass lol!!! He is a little bit strange at times.... but I can live with that. And I dothink Milu and Nummy probably had to have been brothers in another life! They are soo much alike:biggrin2:. I feel like I am reading my own blog at times when I read about Milu and yourself and all the adventures and mis adventures. I hope you both are doing well, and I look forward to the latest updates!! :bunnyheart:bunnieskiss


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 31, 2010)

What a cute picture!


----------



## Nummy (Sep 2, 2010)

Why thank-you Dave! :biggrin:Nummy thinks he's pretty cute too lol. He sure knows how to get me to give him those tastey "yogurt yummies" too. He just looks at me with those big blue eyes and wrinkles that cute pink nose and I just can't resist!






How could anyone resist a face like that??! LOL :big wink:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 2, 2010)

Your right you can't.


----------



## Nummy (Sep 5, 2010)

:sunshine:urplepansy::caffeineGood morning rabbit lovers, I hope everyone is having a nice weekend. I wanted to let everyone know how Nummy did at his appointment. He seemed kinda stressed out on the way to Toronto, I wish we could be closer to the vet for Nummy, but they are the only act in town that do teeth so.... we have no choice. When we got to the parking lot Nummy ate a bit of salade that I brought along for him and then it was time to go in for the big check up. 

I had the vet check Nummy over, including his male things in regards to that strange lump to find out that it was some kind of rabbit zit. The vet said it was fairly common. :yuckHis teeth were not so bad. The vet told me Nummy only has 2 teeth on one side of his mouth and very few on the other side aswell. I guess eventually we won't have any more teeth to get cut. I suppose that is a good thing for Nummy since he so does not enjoy going to the vet. Once I got him home he didn't want much to eat. I did convince him to eat a little though. Unfortunatly it looks like stasis is creeping in on us, but I am not going to let it stick around! The vet said Nummy is "fat" and needs to loose a few pounds. I think Nummy is cute but I suppose a little weight lose would be a good thing. I just hope that Nummy starts to feel better soon. I always regret taking him to the vet and having this be the outcome. It makes me sad to think I made this problem! But we dont have a choice as long as Nummy has teeth to trim. I will keep everyone posted on how Nummy is doing this week. Wish us luck! ray:


----------



## Nummy (Sep 7, 2010)

:apollo:Nummy is feeling much better! Over the weekend he seemed to perk back up again. I am so glad he is doing better. I noticed he is not that hungry in the mornings, and I have been giving him less pellets and offering him more greens in hopes to help him lose some weight. The good news is that he is doing great and is all back to being my happy little guy!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 7, 2010)

That is great to hear!


----------



## MILU (Sep 26, 2010)

hi Cheri

I love Nummy's pics!! They're all so cute, also Daisy's and Dot's. I think the pics of Nummy on the black and white carpet look so nice, it's a good color contrast, despite, you know, Nummy looks great anywhere! 
I'm glad to hear that he's doing well and that the lumps are nothing bad. MILU has some lumps too, which I simply prefer not to know what they are (oh well, vets here can't tell anyway), I prefer to think that everything is alright... 
Does Nummy still need a diet? I think he looks great, he doesn't seem to be above weight. I hope you're all ok there, much love to all of you!


----------



## MILU (Dec 19, 2010)

How's Nummy doing? He's such a handsome rabbit! I hope he's ok!! 
* We need more pics too, besides the update.. Nummy is too cute!


----------



## Nummy (Apr 11, 2011)

:biggrin:
Hello again everybody!!! It has been a very long time since I last posted an update, I have been very busy over the last few months. I am happy to report that Nummy is doing well and is very happy as usual. We have not had many problems and have not had to go to the vets in a while 








Sad news though, Dot passed away just after Christmas, it was so sad. I will miss her always. I am comforted when I think she was a happy little hamster, and she loved her little life. 








Over the winter months I had another animal call to me for some much needed help, a little kitty I named "Tippy" because of her frost bitten ear tips. She was hanging around my home eating out of the trash and licking the recycling. She began to hang out alot till she moved into a box I placed out on my porch. It started to get really cold, and the more I looked at her, the more I noticed the condition she was in. Her ear was really badly frost bitten. It still is in bad shape I might add, and it has been four months! All four of her feet were also affected, and of course she just had a rather tattered look to her. After a trip to the vets, I brought her into my home where she has been ever since. Her and the dog hate eachother so far, and the dog has been beat up a few times... I try to keep the separate now as I learned fast that one poke to the eye cost me 200.00! :expressionless
Nummy is very curious about her, but the cat is actually scared of him and will do whatever she can to get away from him lol!:rollseyes I am hoping that eventually we can all be one big happy family, but these things take time. I will post some pics of her soon.... photobucket is doing maintenance.ssd:


----------



## MILU (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Cheri,

I'm so sorry about Dot!! May she rest in peace... she'll be missed.... 

But I'm glad Nummy is ok, I'm happy to hear that he hasn't needed to go to the vet in a while. It's also good to know you got a new pet at home, that you're helping. It's a shame she and your doggie don't get along well, but they'll have to find a way to be under the same roof in peace (yeah you did well separating them). 
I hope everything goes well with all your pets, keep us posted, I like to read about Nummy and his pals!


----------



## MILU (May 26, 2011)

Hi Cheri 

Sorry for not replying sooner.... 
About the questions you made about MILU, they always used anesthesia and never let me be in the room for the procedure. Despite that, I've always waited for him at the clinic the whole time, the 1st time I even called him (he was so weak) I wanna make sure he'd know I was around, even if he was unconscious. Well, it worked, he always woke up after the procedures, regardless of how weak he was, or how dangerous his condition could be. Then I found out - perhaps a little late - through Rabbits Online, of course, that rabbits should NOT feast for those procedures, and guess if they didn't make me do that to him?? I guess they requires 4 hours for bunnies (I don't know why) and the last time they said 12 hours but I knew that was the required time for dogs so I didn't let him stay that long without eating. Not that he'd want to eat anyway with his teeth like that.... 
His front teeth were mostly ok, the back ones were the problem.
MILU did ok every time he did the procedures, he usually had them every 1 or 2 months I guess, it was 4 of them. Then he was good for 5 months after the last time he had his teeth filed. 
I miss him enormously.. he's not with me anymore... He waited for me to come back from a trip (he was doing great when I traveled, it shocked me how he seemed to wait for me to "go" - my mother sent me pics of him, everything was better than ever, even his poo was healthier than ever, he ate, he played... I talked to him on the phone sometimes too).. after I was back he left us on my 3rd day back. He was so sweet he was still fighting to stay. He only 'left' for real after I told him that he could 'go where he had to and do what he had to'. 
I miss him a lot but nobody wants me to have another bun (and I need my family to take care of the new bun if I travel..) I wanna find a bunny from a shelter, one who needs a home... but here we got no bunny shelters. But anyway, life goes on and I like to check RO and see how the other buns are doing, I love to read about rabbits and to see their pics. They're wonderful animals!
I still don't know how to get an email to let me know of your updates but I'll check to see if you wrote.
I hope everything is fine with you and your pets!!

:big kiss:


----------

